# GA15DE turbo



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I've got a GA15DE engine in my 1995 Presea. I've upgraded the sound system first, and now I'm looking around for ways to upgrade the engine. I am aware of the basic components of a turbo, but that is about all I know...

What are my options for ways to upgrade my engine that will boost the performance of my ride?

Thanks for any help, and apologies for my inexperience. Gotta start somewhere


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

For example, would something like _A'PEXi Power Intake - Nissan S14 SR20DE _ be a quality upgrade easily fitted to my particular engine model?
I will have photos of my engine up tomorrow if they help at all...


----------



## justcheckin (Dec 1, 2009)

try going to yourhotride.com and check out their engine management systems.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, it's been a while haha.

Just wondering whether it would be possible to do an engine swap with my car and if so, which engines would be suitable?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i suggest doing the basic bolt-on power upgrades... slapping a turbo on a 100hp engine will nto be an easy thing to do... it will also lessen the life of your engine by huge amounts...

id upgrade the following...

intake
exhaust
UDP
motormounts

if you want to make the car faster for cheap cheap cheap... the best way is to remove heavy items from the car... spare tire, door panels seats, carpet etc etc etc...

you can shoe horn in a SR20DET with out much trouble... so if you really want more power and a quicker car... thats what you should be doing... and if thats what you want, then dont bother wasting money on go fast goodies for your not-so-fast car


----------

